# Mansfield, Ohio Bottle Show - May 7th



## JayBeck (Apr 26, 2011)

The Mansfield Ohio Bottle Show is next weekend and I am wondering if any members here will be attending. I am really hoping that it does not rain because I have a space outside. I am bringing a large variety of soda bottles, quite a few wooden soda & beer crates plus some milks, beers and other random bottles. I will make sure to wear some kind of ABN badge if you want to say hello or buy a bottle. Hope to see you there!


----------



## rraack (Apr 26, 2011)

I plan on going


----------



## carling (May 4, 2011)

Jay, if it rains they let you move inside.

 See you there!

 Rick


----------



## JayBeck (May 6, 2011)

This is my first time setting up at a bottle show and I am hoping for the best! I am taking a lot of nice stuff down to the show tomorrow including some rare fruit jars, many cases of soda bottles and about 20 different wooden beer & soda crates as well as milks, meds, etc.

 Anyone else going to the show?

 See you there Rick and Rraack!


----------



## Brains (May 6, 2011)

secretly...i'm gona' be there


----------



## crossflask (May 6, 2011)

I will be there, not set up but hopefully buying some stuff


----------

